# Status Bar



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I hate the Blue Status Bar :-( I wish it was black

UPDATE: Now that im not affraid of bricking my Bionic, TO HELL with the blue status bar.


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Agreed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

For sure. Black and green, the way gingerbread was intended. Can't wait to say bye bye to Blur.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys might like this:
http://theultralinx.com/2011/09/universal-wp7-status-bar-for-android.html


----------



## millbean (Sep 8, 2011)

Couldn't get it to work.but looks promising


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

I like Ford, you like Chevy.

"Color Schemes" will never make everyone happy - but it would be nice if you could theme blur with built in tools.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

i kinda like it.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the dark blue, it's dark enough that it isn't that ugly. Yea I'd prefer black but at least they have a consistent UI. It could be much worse, aside from the launcher and stupid transition animations I like the new motoblur


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't have a problem with it, but once given the chance I want a clean AOSP rom  just like I have on my OG Droid that I still mess around with.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I used UOT to change the status and the pull down bar to black


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

"mackentosh said:


> I used UOT to change the status and the pull down bar to black


In the uot kitchen do I need deodexed files? Can you post what you did in the kitchen?


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

mzimand said:


> In the uot kitchen do I need deodexed files? Can you post what you did in the kitchen?


 I Just used root explorer to get the framework.res apk and the systemUI apk and uploaded to UOT, once UOT themed the files I took them and put them inside a Gapps zip file putting the framework res.apk file inside the frameworks folder and the systemUI file in the apps folder and flashed it and WALAAA! It worked. Now I have a black status bar and black pull down bar


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"mackentosh said:


> I Just used root explorer to get the framework.res apk and the systemUI apk and uploaded to UOT, once UOT themed the files I took them and put them inside a Gapps zip file putting the framework res.apk file inside the frameworks folder and the systemUI file in the apps folder and flashed it and WALAAA! It worked. Now I have a black status bar and black pull down bar


How did you flash it? Nobody has been able to flash anything in recovery yet due to an error


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> How did you flash it? Nobody has been able to flash anything in recovery yet due to an error


well it worked for me, I did have an error when I flashed tbe regular UOT file thats why I stuffed them in a Gapps zip file and flashed it and there was no error


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Please be aware of the ease in messing up your phone if your not sure what your doing. Flashable themes are coming from some people this weekend I'd wait for that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just download the black (or whatever color you want) status bar from droidpirate.com. Then flash using Metamorph. Phone will say status bar error...just restart and you're good to go. I tried 3 different colors before settling on black. Most of the status bar morphs work.


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm ok with the blue, I just wish my pulldown notification bar had my power widgets like my Charge did.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

"gatzbyrico said:


> I'm ok with the blue, I just wish my pulldown notification bar had my power widgets like my Charge did.


There is a great app called widgetsoid that allows adding widget bar to notification pulldown. I am using it & it works great


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea metamorph your phone. Droidpirate gas all sorts of stuff to customize your Droid.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Can u pm what u did or what gapp zip is? I have a uot zip ready but I get error 0.


mackentosh said:


> well it worked for me, I did have an error when I flashed tbe regular UOT file thats why I stuffed them in a Gapps zip file and flashed it and there was no error


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

mzimand said:


> There is a great app called widgetsoid that allows adding widget bar to notification pulldown. I am using it & it works great


I downloaded this app, and it looks really nice, but I can't figure out how to get the widget to the notification bar, what did you do to get it up there?


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

mzimand said:


> There is a great app called widgetsoid that allows adding widget bar to notification pulldown. I am using it & it works great


when you put Widgetsoid in the notification bar, do the toggle switches work directly from the bar (like in a widget on the home screen), or do they just open the settings dialog box? thanks


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

A window opens up u select your icon. For GPS it open settings to select but it aleardy is select. Not great but its a gb bug we live with.


PhilD said:


> when you put Widgetsoid in the notification bar, do the toggle switches work directly from the bar (like in a widget on the home screen), or do they just open the settings dialog box? thanks


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Its in the settings menu


gatzbyrico said:


> I downloaded this app, and it looks really nice, but I can't figure out how to get the widget to the notification bar, what did you do to get it up there?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I used Metamorph and the droid X black notification bar mod.
I now have a black notification bar.

I got force closes on the status bar until I battery pulled, but everything is working fine now.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

gatzbyrico said:


> I downloaded this app, and it looks really nice, but I can't figure out how to get the widget to the notification bar, what did you do to get it up there?


1. Open Widgetoids and at the bottom select "Widgets"
2. Select the widget you want to modify
3. At the bottom of the screen select "Advanced"
4. Then check the notification box and hit apply.
These are general directions you can find more detailed ones in the app. There is also a website that has great directions. This app has tons of great features once you learn them. They seem complicated but once you get it, you get it.


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Use metamorph. It will make your life so much easier. Use files from Droid pirate site. A b c ...easy...even changed notification pulldown bar.


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

See. Voila.


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

I used NinjaMorph to do it with no issues...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 2976


Fersayken2 said:


> Use metamorph. It will make your life so much easier. Use files from Droid pirate site. A b c ...easy...even changed notification pulldown bar.


So you were able to use one of the notification backgrounds correct? there are only single links(no gb specific link) so I am hesitant lol...the black bar is sick though:wink2:


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I used ninja morph as well. No issues. Behind the notifications is title_portrait something along those lines. Some have to be changed in framework and systemui.... at least thats my experience. Heres what i have so far...









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

There's an app called elixer2 that will also let you put toggle in the visor. Lets you pick whatever you want and works good.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC while wearing a tinfoil hat.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

azwildfire said:


> I like Ford, you like Chevy.
> 
> "Color Schemes" will never make everyone happy - but it would be nice if you could theme blur with built in tools.


Really?.......Ford?.......I'll just consider everything you post to be wrong.....Chevy FTW!

j/k :android-smile:


----------

